# Wound Care Coding/CCI edits



## hardtail58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Help Please and Thank you. 
I have a patient that has 2 different ulcers with 2 different types of debridements done. My question is since they are in 2 different locations can I still bill 11042 for the lower extremity ulcer and 97597 for the pressure ulcer on the heel?
This is for an outpatient wound care clinic for the physician only. I know the hospital gets to code for both per CCI edit. But I don't see anything regarding the different locations. Only that you can't bill for both.


----------

